# thinking of growing, a few questions...



## moosesmokespot (Apr 20, 2006)

I have some questions about getting started in growing..

a) Where would i get seeds?

b) how do you know what type of plant you are going to get?

c) if i grow indoors what time of the year do i have to start?

d) how much weed could i expect from one plant like every 6 months?


----------



## Hick (Apr 21, 2006)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Growing-Marijuana.html...there's a starting point for ya'


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi Moosesmokespot

Basically, here are some simple answers to your questions:

A) Seeds can be sourced from a good Website or hydro shop - and will cost form £20 up to £100 depending on strain.

B)This is down to personal preference ; but generally, you do get what you pay for.
Alternativly, you could get cuttings from a friend who has plants?

C) Because you are growing indoors, _YOU_ control the show. Normally, an indoor crop will be ready within 8-10 weeks, and if properly timed, you can get 4-6 grow cycles in one year.

D)from a Standard, single-stemmed 2ft plant, grown in soil, I can get roughly 20 - 30gm/dried weight



  The Skinmaster


----------



## Monkey Shell (Apr 25, 2006)

Can you contorl the height of the planet without reducing the amount of weed it produces? Im limited to about 3.5 ft of space so should I start leaning or bending them gently around 2.5 or what?


----------



## moosesmokespot (Apr 25, 2006)

can seeds be shipped to usa or canada?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 27, 2006)

moosesmokespot said:
			
		

> can seeds be shipped to usa or canada?


*Whats up moosesmokespot. Yes seeds can be shipped to the U.S. and CANADA. Be sure that when and if you purchase some beans you have them shipped to an address other than the one you are growing at. Safty is number one.*


----------



## Monkey Shell (Apr 27, 2006)

Anyone w/an answer for me?


----------



## Hick (Apr 27, 2006)

monkey'..training will be necessary for sure. Your plants will at least double in height during flower. Do a search here for 'scrog or jog. Should give you some ideas


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 27, 2006)

Monkey Shell said:
			
		

> Can you contorl the height of the planet without reducing the amount of weed it produces? Im limited to about 3.5 ft of space so should I start leaning or bending them gently around 2.5 or what?


Sorry about that Monkey Shell. You can start training them at anytime. IMO in most cases it improves the yield when plants are LST low stress trained because it allows the lower branches to grow bigger resulting in bigger buds down below. Hick you beat me to it. hahahahaha


----------



## Mutt (Apr 27, 2006)

moosesmokespot said:
			
		

> can seeds be shipped to usa or canada?


 
Just to add. Seeds are illegal in the United states. It is considered contraband. They ussually confiscate them and ship you a letter. but always be very picky on who you order from. and a safe addy is a must.


----------



## jessica06 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Moosesmokespot

I think skinmaster`s advise is right .

Basically, here are some simple answers to your questions:

A) Seeds can be sourced from a good Website or hydro shop - and will cost form £20 up to £100 depending on strain.

B)This is down to personal preference ; but generally, you do get what you pay for.
Alternativly, you could get cuttings from a friend who has plants?

C) Because you are growing indoors, YOU control the show. Normally, an indoor crop will be ready within 8-10 weeks, and if properly timed, you can get 4-6 grow cycles in one year.

D)from a Standard, single-stemmed 2ft plant, grown in soil, I can get roughly 20 - 30gm/dried weight


----------



## mountain man (Aug 9, 2011)

6 year old thread this time.......


----------



## shugatits (Oct 16, 2011)

Can I buy a regular 40watt florescent bulb and use that for my liteing.I'm confused


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 16, 2011)

hahahahaha,,,,, 


:stoned:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 16, 2011)

shugatits said:
			
		

> Can I buy a regular 40watt florescent bulb and use that for my liteing.I'm confused


You can do that for lighting your closet or some small room like that, but for growing MJ you will need considerably more light. 6500K flourescent lights will work for vegging plants of any type but you need enough lumens of output to achieve proper growth


----------



## christopher99 (Nov 18, 2011)

I like to share hydroponic tips and idea article. I am got lots of help from this article. You can get daily update related to hydroponic tips

www.spaminacan.com


----------

